# Skyblue Black Cherry



## element0709 (16/8/15)

Hey guys,

I recently bought the Skyblue Black Cherry 0mg e-juice....just filled it up now..when I inhale it actually hurts my throat and lungs...like burnt coil feeling but no burnt taste..

I do direct lung inhales with all my e-juice...but this one wasn't pleasant at all.

Tried 260C at 30 Joules on Ni200 coil and then 25w with 0.5 ohm coil..all the same.

Are their Juices all like that or did I get a bad juice?


----------



## Waltervh (16/8/15)

Maybe you can ask @Melinda or @Derick ?


----------



## BuzzGlo (16/8/15)

had this juice before no issues ... I'm allergic to a couple of flavors ( berry blaze being one of them )

With flavours I'm allergic to my chest gets tight and my throat feels lumpy. Never experienced what your talking about with any juice


----------



## daniel craig (16/8/15)

element0709 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently bought the Skyblue Black Cherry 0mg e-juice....just filled it up now..when I inhale it actually hurts my throat and lungs...like burnt coil feeling but no burnt taste..
> 
> ...


Skyblue juices are always of superior quality. Is this your first time with that flavor?


----------



## Christos (16/8/15)

I use black cherry 10% mix for my ADV. 
How much concentrate did you use?


----------



## daniel craig (16/8/15)

Christos said:


> I use black cherry 10% mix for my ADV.
> How much concentrate did you use?


I think he's talking about the pre-mixed not TFA


----------



## Christos (16/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> I think he's talking about the pre-mixed not TFA


Oh eye sea.


----------



## Vapington (16/8/15)

Hmmm maybe you got a nic one by mistake. Or you reacted to the flavour badly


----------



## Eequinox (16/8/15)

element0709 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently bought the Skyblue Black Cherry 0mg e-juice....just filled it up now..when I inhale it actually hurts my throat and lungs...like burnt coil feeling but no burnt taste..
> 
> ...


are you sure you bought e-juice and not a concentrate ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## element0709 (17/8/15)

Hey guys I'll ask skyblue tomorrow. It's 30mg Black Cherry 0mg. Bought from Vapeclub


----------



## Mike (17/8/15)

@element0709 is it 100% clear or is it amber coloured?


----------



## BumbleBee (17/8/15)

Mike said:


> @element0709 is it 100% clear or is it amber coloured?


I have 12mg of the same juice and it's crystal clear.


----------



## Mike (17/8/15)

@BumbleBee thanks. I have one or two juices that don't colour much, but putting them in the sun usually darkens em right up.


----------



## Eequinox (17/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I have 12mg of the same juice and it's crystal clear.


how do you find this juice im looking for a rich cherry but without a huge throat hit


----------



## element0709 (17/8/15)

@Mike it's slight amber coloured not clear, pic is slightly darker than what it is amber colour due to my phone.


----------



## BumbleBee (17/8/15)

Mike said:


> @BumbleBee thanks. I have one or two juices that don't colour much, but putting them in the sun usually darkens em right up.


This has been standing on a shelf for a good few months already with zero colour change, I think I have an older 18mg somewhere too, will check for it tomorrow.

I found Black Cherry to be quite a smooth vape even at 18mg, something is either wrong with this batch or it could be the wick or coil. Also, fruit flavours generally don't like too much power so maybe try a lower power setting @element0709

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## element0709 (17/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> This has been standing on a shelf for a good few months already with zero colour change, I think I have an older 18mg somewhere too, will check for it tomorrow.
> 
> I found Black Cherry to be quite a smooth vape even at 18mg, something is either wrong with this batch or it could be the wick or coil. Also, fruit flavours generally don't like too much power so maybe try a lower power setting @element0709



I tried on 2 different coils, even tried on 20w with 0.5 ohm coil...I can't even do half of what I normally inhale.

Was really looking forward to this flavor


----------



## Mike (17/8/15)

Take a drop, dab it on your finger and taste it. If it's horrible and it burns, then it might have nic in.


----------



## Eequinox (17/8/15)

Mike said:


> Take a drop, dab it on your finger and taste it. If it's horrible and it burns, then it might have nic in.


sounds like a plan to be sure


----------



## element0709 (17/8/15)

Mike said:


> Take a drop, dab it on your finger and taste it. If it's horrible and it burns, then it might have nic in.



Omg it does...just tried this it burns my tongue. Def giving them a call tomorrow D:

Thanks for this @Mike


----------



## Mike (17/8/15)

Sorry man, it's yucky stuff to taste. Don't ask how I know


----------



## element0709 (17/8/15)

Ye just tried NCV's 0mg no burn on tongue at all....and it doesn't taste bad hahahaha


----------



## element0709 (20/8/15)

Hey all,

I spoke to @Melinda and all is sorted! Will be writing a short thank you at the Vendor review section!


----------

